# Brazil Breeding Project



## rcteem (Jun 26, 2010)

My name is Chris Teem and I want to let you know about an amazing project we have going on. It is a first of its kind and will be the largest in the world. My partner, Kevin Moser, and I are building the world’s largest conservation center in Brazil. We have been blessed to receive 3,500 acres of donated land in two different regions of Brazil equaling close to five square miles of land! We are trying to get this project up in running by the end of this year so we can get out and survey the land before Brazil starts building the hydro dam off the Xingu River. Part of our land is only one hundred miles away from where the dam is being constructed. We have already been informed that there are new species of poison dart frogs and tree frog that have never been recorded there and new morphs that have never been seen really. This is why we have such a huge task to get down there as quickly as possible. We are not just working with frogs though. We are also constructing a tree farm and a fish farm to help save the endangered animals that might become extinct due to this dam. I would like to give you an idea of what my project's designs are meant to do and what it could assist in.


We are almost ready to break ground but we have hit a small road block. We are short about seventy thousand dollars to get this facility up and running. We would greatly appreciate any help possible by either: sponsoring us, donation, or even passing our information along to people’s hands that might be willing to support us. Below, I have a rough draft of our outline to give you an idea in more detail what we will be doing down there. Like I said earlier, this project will be a first of its kind and the world’s largest conservation program. 

Thank you again for your time,

Chris Teem
[email protected]

Kevin Moser
[email protected]


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

were in brazil are you guys planning on doning this and do you speak portugese???? My name is Nathan Im currently living in Piracanjuba (In Goias) if you take any pictures I would like too see. I have traveled to most of the countrys Aquariums. So if you guys need help Im here!


----------



## rcteem (Jun 26, 2010)

We will be up in the boa vista area and maranhao area of the xingu river in that area



theguppyman said:


> were in brazil are you guys planning on doning this and do you speak portugese. My name is Nathan Im currently living in Piracanjuba (In Goias) if you take any pictures I would like too see. I have traveled to most of the countrys Aquariums. So if you guys need help Im here!


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool If you guys need anything Im here


----------



## rcteem (Jun 26, 2010)

We are finally going to release some photos to the public. Right now all the are is of the natives and the land we will be working with off the Xingu River. I regret to inform y'all we wont release photos of the different morphs beacuse they are not ours and still waiting to get permission to show them publicly. I hope yall understand and promise as soon as we hear from them or have photos of our own we will share them with you. Thank you again for y'alls support and will keep y'all up to date. Pictures can be found on the link below


Flickr: rcteem's Photostream


----------

